# revente iphone chez orange



## mathias12345 (10 Avril 2017)

bonjour, en juin ça fera 2 ans que je suis chez orange et j'aurai droit à un téléphone à prix réduit, du coup je prendrai l'iphone 7 pour 460€, on m'a dit que les iphone se revendaient bien mais est-ce que chez les opérateurs ils se vendent bien ? on m'a parlé de l'iphone 8 qui devrait amener beaucoup de changements et j'ai pensé à prendre le 7 et à la limite à le revendre chez orange pour me prendre le 8 dans 1 ans ou plus tard pour le payer moins cher

parmis ceux qui sont chez orange ils vous ont repris les iphone à combien ? pour mon galaxy S6 que j'ai eu à sa sortie ils m'en propose 66€


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2017)

mathias12345 a dit:


> et à la limite à le revendre chez orange


Chez Orange, je ne sais pas _(mais ce ne doit pas être terrible)_, mais chez Bouygues ce n'est pas un bon plan, on perd de l'argent. Il vaut mieux le revendre à un particulier.


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2017)

Il faut clairement le revendre à un particulier, ça se revend très bien, mais il y en a de plus en plus.


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2017)

Le dernier iPhone que j'ai pris chez Orange c'est le 4, après le 3 Gs, quand les subventions valaient dans les 400/500 euros.

Mais depuis quand tu compares le mobile subventionné chez Orange avec 2 ans d'abonnement sur 2 ans face à un achat en boite + un abonnement chez sosh, l'écart est énorme. Fini les téléphones subventionnés ...

Pour l'iPhone 6 j'avais une réduction misérable de 150 euros, avec un forfait à 45 euros. Sur deux ans ça fait 750 euros + 24 * 45 = 1830 euros sur deux ans. Je l'ai acheté en direct en boite (900 euros) + abonnement sosh à 25 euros. 900 + 24*25 = 1500 euros. 330 euros d'écart quand même. Et sans avoir vendu mon 4 qui aurait pu me rapporter quelques euros de plus.

Mais si tu le gardes plus de deux ans (c'est mon cas), tu continues à payer 45 euros chez Orange et 25 chez Sosh, donc l'écart continue de se creuser. Au bout de 3 ans l'écart serait de 570 euros, ou de 810 euros au bout de 4 ans.

Le mobile subventionné c'est mort depuis que les subventions sont devenues ridicules.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Il faut clairement le revendre à un particulier, ça se revend très bien, mais il y en a de plus en plus.



Je plussoie


----------



## mathias12345 (10 Avril 2017)

je ferai ça si le prochain a vraiment beaucoup de changements sinon je garderai le mien puisque ça dure longtemps les iphones


----------

